# What comes first?



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning, 
I just wanted to confirm. 
I am now running a dual reactor, phosphate and carbon.
I think it's the phosphate chamber first and then the carbon correct?
I just wanted to double check.

thanks in advance.
mp


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

into GFO first, then carbon, then return. That's how my BRS reactor is set up.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*gfo before carbon*

Thnx Steel!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I would do carbon first.

GFO will last longer that way.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*carbon before gfo*



CanadaCorals.com said:


> I would do carbon first.
> 
> GFO will last longer that way.


Thanks Dan!
BTW, I'll be in to see you in a few hours


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Carbon first, then GFO. Some carbons can leach some phosphates back into the tank, so running it through the GFO can catch that (at least that's why I have it set up that way - maybe GAC is cleaner now?).


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

^+1, that's the exact reason I am doing that as activated carbon may be one of the reasons that causes HLLE on fish.


----------

